# Royalty based tax question for a foreign resident



## ausstudent (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi, here's the situation

I earn some royalties from an American company, for artwork and stuff. Nothing much- about a week's expenses in a month.

The thing is I am an Indian student in Australia.

My options are

Get payments as an Indian and its reduced by 15% (tax withholding) but I won't have to pay taxes

Get payments as an Australian resident since I live here (I have a TFN) and tax withholding is 5% but I cannot work over 20 hours per week and my earnings are taxed 32.5% (I am not sure if I will still be taxed for this income since I did not get it from Australia).

Anyone have any advice what I should do? And can someone clarify if I will be taxed if I declare income as a foreign-resident in Australia?


----------

